
VIM is the perfect IDE (at least for me) - allanmacgregor
https://medium.com/@allanmacgregor/vim-is-the-perfect-ide-c226d7ed6d88
======
johncoltrane
About your 'vimrc'…

* 'set nocompatible' is useless.

* 'syntax on' also does 'filetype on'. Why enable something if you are going to disable it a few lines below? You should move that line to your "Theme and Styling" section.

* Why is 'set nowrap' not in the "Configuration Section"?

* 'set encoding=utf-8' is generally useless on Mac OS X. Your whole config is broken if you need it.

* 'set backspace=indent,eol,start' is not an "OSX stupid backspace fix"; it's needed _everywhere_. And… why is this setting not in the "Configuration Section"?

* 'set ruler' is overridden by your "fancyline" plugin so it's useless.

* 'set t_Co=256' is useless, Vim can determine that on its own.

* 'set background=dark' is also useless; your colorscheme already does that.

* Your whole "Enable omni completion." section is useless; Vim already does all of that.

* 'get(g:, 'elite_mode')' will always return '1' so you should simply keep your four mappings and scrap all that unnecessary configuration.

* 'mapleader' and 'maplocalleader' are not set anywhere, not sure what's the point of a '<localeader>' mapping.

* Your PHP and Elixir autocommands should be in dedicated groups or, ideally, in proper ftplugins.

About your writeup…

* Vim's built-in file explorer already does everything NERDTree does so why did you decide to add a second file explorer? Maybe you should explain that to your readers, don't you think?

* Vim doesn't do autocompletion to begin with so any kind of autocompletion is like steroids.

* Like with NERDTree, why Syntastic instead of the built-in ':help :make'?

* Vim is not your IDE; it's the editor of your IDE.

~~~
allanmacgregor
Thank you!

> Vim's built-in file explorer already does everything NERDTree does so why
> did you decide to add a second file explorer? Maybe you should explain that
> to your readers, don't you think?

Chalk this one to personal preference but I really like NerdTree and find it
easier to use.

> Vim doesn't do autocompletion to begin with so any kind of autocompletion is
> like steroids.

I was making reference to Omnicomplete

> Like with NERDTree, why Syntastic instead of the built-in ':help :make'?

Syntastic, again comes down to usability I love having the inline display of
errors, have the syntax checks on file save and have the ability on languages
like elixir to run 3 different tools automatically.

> Vim is not your IDE; it's the editor of your IDE.

Fair enough, but it doesn't make for a great title doesn't it ;P

------
arca_vorago
Emacs not even mentioned as an alternative tried?

~~~
allanmacgregor
Sorry I missed it from the list, I have more than a couple of times; latest
try was spacemacs when I was starting into Elixir.

It has never clicked for me

